# Marry an American!



## PeachMonkey (Nov 3, 2004)

A little something to lighten the mood:

http://www.marryanamerican.ca/

Tee hee.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 3, 2004)

Too funny!


----------



## someguy (Nov 3, 2004)

Well now I can look for one of them Canadaan women.  Wait is a Canadain a Yankee.
Wait I ain't leavin th south.


----------



## Shodan (Nov 3, 2004)

Ha ha!!  Now THAT is funny!!  I will definitely pass it along to my Canadian hubby- who has already married his American........but it was 5 years ago.....and not for this reason!!


----------



## Sarah (Nov 3, 2004)

Id marry an American........anyone wanna come over to NZ??


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 3, 2004)

That was just too frickin' hilarious.
artyon:


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 3, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Id marry an American........anyone wanna come over to NZ??


Sure... whats in it for me?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 3, 2004)

ME   

 





			
				Technopunk said:
			
		

> Sure... whats in it for me?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 3, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Id marry an American........anyone wanna come over to NZ??


 I like NZ.  They have Hobbitses there...nice Hobbitses....a little salt, pinch of pepper and once you get em shaves theys Good Eats!


----------



## Sarah (Nov 3, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Better look hard, those little buggers are hard to find!  

 




			
				Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I like NZ. They have Hobbitses there...nice Hobbitses....a little salt, pinch of pepper and once you get em shaves theys Good Eats!


----------



## Xequat (Nov 3, 2004)

Seriously, I think I just read something about discovering a new (Well, OK, 30,000 year-old) fossilized species called _homo _something new that was about three feet tall and they are calling them hobbits. I can't remember where they found them or in what paper I read about it, but I just read it the other day, so it's probably new news.

They probably wouldn't have gone extinct if their women were more like Sarah.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 3, 2004)

What more than 3feet tall...... 


http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=570&u=/nm/20041027/sc_nm/science_hominid_dc_1&printer=1




			
				Xequat said:
			
		

> Seriously, I think I just read something about discovering a new (Well, OK, 30,000 year-old) fossilized species called _homo _something new that was about three feet tall and they are calling them hobbits. I can't remember where they found them or in what paper I read about it, but I just read it the other day, so it's probably new news.
> 
> They probably wouldn't have gone extinct if their women were more like Sarah.


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 3, 2004)

Very cute web page peachmonkey, lol. Must say very Liberal! 

Cheers, 

Ryan


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 3, 2004)

Sarah,

If I can convince my brother to ditch his girlfriend, I'll send him over.  He's liberal, has a good sense of humor, and is good looking.  

I'll do this provided:

1.  You arrange political asylum for me and my wife.

2.  You organize a refugee effort to help me get at-risk liberals out of America and into New Zealand.

3.  You promise me--cross your heart and hope to die promise--that there are no Republicans in New Zealand and that you will not let Democrats (read "Dixiecrats")  like Zell Miller come within a hundred miles of your shore.

4.  I get to meet Peter Jackson.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 3, 2004)

Well, the Canadians are taking this somewhat seriously, I guess.

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story2&u=/nm/election_canada_haven_dc


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Sarah (Nov 3, 2004)

Well I cant promise anything, but you should come over anyway.  Then you can go and meet Peter Jackson! :ultracool 





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Sarah,
> 
> If I can convince my brother to ditch his girlfriend, I'll send him over. He's liberal, has a good sense of humor, and is good looking.
> 
> ...


----------



## raedyn (Nov 4, 2004)

That link is terriffic! I laughed and laughed. Kudos to PM for supplying us with it.

I'm not expecting a mass exodus to Canada following these results. But I welcome any "bleeding heart liberals" to join us here in Canada. We've got our own problems, sure -- but we are a lot more socially liberal (on average, and in our laws).


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 4, 2004)

Sorry, I like Canada, but, I seek warmth, and long growing seasons, and lots of land.
Y'all only have 1 of the 2, and I don't speak eskimo. (Though I've heard the fishing around Thunder Bay is awsome!)

I just need to figure out how to emigrate to NZ...oh, and fund it as well.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 4, 2004)

You may find this article interesting:





> Some Americans are willing to do anything to avoid another four years of George W. Bush -- even move to Canada.
> 
> Joe Auerbach is so disappointed with Mr. Bush's election victory that he is planning to give up a job as a systems analyst and leave his comfortable life in Columbus, Ohio, to move to a country with "a better government and more reasonable people."
> 
> ...


----------



## raedyn (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey who's gonna teach ME inuit? (They're not called eskimo anymore).


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 4, 2004)

raedyn said:
			
		

> Hey who's gonna teach ME inuit? (They're not called eskimo anymore).


 See, I didn't know that.  All the schools in WNY seem to teach lately are Football plays..they keep dreaming of someday raising a football team that can win a championship.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 4, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I just need to figure out how to emigrate to NZ...oh, and fund it as well.



Same here brother. At least even for a week.
artyon:


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 4, 2004)

either one of you go...you can fit me in a gear bag...I just won't eat that day...or any other day...and hold my breath....for eight hours...get a rib removed...but damnit, I'll fit!!


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 5, 2004)

I just need to figure out how to emigrate to NZ...oh, and fund it as well. [/QUOTE] 


Catch a plane!!!!!


 http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZS


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 5, 2004)

I just need to figure out how to emigrate to NZ...oh, and fund it as well. [/QUOTE] 


and rob a bank!!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 5, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Id marry an American........anyone wanna come over to NZ??


I'd love to... had a good friend visit the caves in NZ and watching LOTR showed what a gorgeous country that is... hmm, mebbe I can paint myself kinda one color and stick my legs in a tub of sand and pretend I'm a Punching BOB and be shipped over... it'd be cheaper no doubt.. heh heh... 
 :uhyeah:


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 5, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I like NZ. They have Hobbitses there...nice Hobbitses....a little salt, pinch of pepper and once you get em shaves theys Good Eats!





			
				Sarah said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Better look hard, those little buggers are hard to find!


Well mebbe not THAT hard to find...http://www.cnn.com/2004/TECH/scienc...n.ap/index.html 
http://www.registerguard.com/news/2004/10/28/a1.homofloresiensis.1028.html 
http://news.pacificnews.org/news/view_article.html?article_id=92411564f18bf54526cd6d85aae0ab46


----------

